# storm



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

How did you guys all make out with the storm the past few days.. just north of syracuse.. got about 2 feet outa this one .. have close to 5 feet on the ground and snowing hard as i speak.. a lot of bobcat work going on latly pushing back and up. How did eveyrone make out?? rich???


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

You guys got what we were suppose too get from what the forecast was four or five days ago. We got all sleet down all sleet! I am happy for all the guys that got snow and made some money that they had coming too them after the drought this winter.

Mak,


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

2 feet of lake effect last ngiht and this am.. no where to put snow.. dump trukcs are everywhere this afternoon..


----------

